# Acquiring Network Address



## mbctwizzler (Jun 11, 2006)

No matter what I try I cannot get my computer to release the old IP and get a new one. I have switched modems, replaced cables, Ethernet cards, everything I have been told by techs. I have even ran Winsock, installed different Explorer.

Any help would be great.

Thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post an IPCONFIG /ALL
TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here. 

make model of the router/modem and how its all connected

also try
start>
run>
cmd> {if XP}
ipconfig /release

ipconfig /renew


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't hardly think of any valid reason for needing to do this. Can you enlighten me?

If you have assigned a static IP, assign a different one (of course, if this was assigned to you by your ISP another one will not work!).

If this is a public IP assigned dynamically by your ISP, look at the lease time (in the ipconfig /all), and disconnect until some time after that. Sometimes this will work, and sometimes you will just have to keep trying.


----------



## manojkumar.b.n (Apr 22, 2006)

first chk if u r able to ping the loop back address 127.0.0.1

the best way to get rid of this problem is to uninstall the nic adapter if u r having win xp 

the path is 

go to device manager-------network adapters-----uninstall nic over there reboot the computer 

b4 doing this step try these comands 

netsh int ip reset log.txt 

netsh dump 

restart the computer 

these steps should solve ur problem 

all the best bye


----------



## ElpMe (Dec 29, 2006)

um where do i type the:
netsh int ip reset log.txt 

netsh dump

btw i have similar problems but instead i can't even receive one should i do the same things?


----------



## manojkumar.b.n (Apr 22, 2006)

**u should type this in the command prompt


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## undie (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh yes, I had the same problem and



> TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.
> 
> For these commands, Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


saved me, after Many hours of looking around & trying things, so thank you!!


----------

